# Active grille shutters not working after accident



## lilrafe87 (Aug 28, 2015)

Fighting with dealer and insurance company about engine codes P069E and U0284. Had no CEL on prior to accident. They replaced the shutter assembly, harness connector, but not the actuator motor. Also noticed my ags Fuse was blown under the hood. Dealer is blaming my catless dp and midpipe, but I am turned and have the o2 CEL disabled through my tuner. Can someone please send me a pic of the actuator connector? I need to see if the wires are in the right spots at the connector they replaced to eliminate the wiring. They should have replaced the actuator motor. Thanks


----------



## ChevyGuy (Dec 13, 2014)

P069E - "Fuel Pump Control Module Requested MIL Illumination". (The Fuel Pump Module is what controls the shutters.)
U0284 - "Lost Communication with Active Grille Air Shutter 1 Motor Module"

Connector M96:
1 - GY/BK - Control
2 - BK - Ground
3 - VT/GY - Power (fuse F16UA)
4 - Not used


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

ChevyGuy said:


> P069E - "Fuel Pump Control Module Requested MIL Illumination". (The Fuel Pump Module is what controls the shutters.)
> U0284 - "Lost Communication with Active Grille Air Shutter 1 Motor Module"
> 
> Connector M96:
> ...


Based on this I'd say your shutter motor should have been replaced as well.


----------



## ChevyGuy (Dec 13, 2014)

obermd said:


> Based on this I'd say your shutter motor should have been replaced as well.


It's either that or the wiring. The blown fuse suggests something shorted out in the accident. The third (power) wire in that photo doesn't look all that great - like the insulation has been penetrated.

Either way, the dealer's smoking something if they think your mods are to blame for those codes.


----------



## lilrafe87 (Aug 28, 2015)

I really appreciate both of your responses. Now that I know the wires are in the correct order at the connector(Thanks to ChevyGuy), that leaves the actuator motor as the culprit (As obermd stated). Taking the Cruze back in Monday and watch them try to blame it on my SRI or the 93 octane this time. Again, I really appreciate the information given, have a great weekend!


----------



## lilrafe87 (Aug 28, 2015)

The blown fuse definitely was due to a short from the accident, which explains why they changed the connector. Put a good 7.5 amp fuse in and I had 14 volts @ the power wire. The ground rang out and I was getting voltage fluctuations from the GY/BK control wire from FPCM, which is expected. I will definitely bring the exposed wire to their attention Monday. I will be getting my money back from the insurance company that they charged me so GM can run diagnostics to tell me the codes are from my exhaust mods. I could understand if I were throwing an 02 code, but come on GM, seriously. Thanks


----------



## CruzeMN277 (Dec 29, 2020)

I have a question related to this. I just bought a 2014 Cruze Eco 6MT. Original owner smacked a deer front passenger corner and insurance totalled it, shop I bought it from fixed it and had the state of Minnesota inspect and write a report stating it was repaired properly with proper parts and fitup of panels, which now makes it a "Prior Salvage Title". The hood, bumper, quarter panel and headlight were replaced. I've never seen the air shutters move from at about a 60° angle (closer to being closed). Its been between -4°F-55°F this last month I've had it. Whether its idling while parked or shut off, its always in that position. It is not throwing a check engine light either. Thoughts? Normal? Not so much?


----------



## CruzeMN277 (Dec 29, 2020)

Verysalty, just had a snow storm.


----------



## Snipesy (Dec 7, 2015)

CruzeMN277 said:


> I have a question related to this. I just bought a 2014 Cruze Eco 6MT. Original owner smacked a deer front passenger corner and insurance totalled it, shop I bought it from fixed it and had the state of Minnesota inspect and write a report stating it was repaired properly with proper parts and fitup of panels, which now makes it a "Prior Salvage Title". The hood, bumper, quarter panel and headlight were replaced. I've never seen the air shutters move from at about a 60° angle (closer to being closed). Its been between -4°F-55°F this last month I've had it. Whether its idling while parked or shut off, its always in that position. It is not throwing a check engine light either. Thoughts? Normal? Not so much?


They shut tight to near horizontal. So definitely something wrong.

Chevy Colorado Grille Shutters - YouTube


----------



## CruzeMN277 (Dec 29, 2020)

Last night I even heated the garage to 62°F to see if that would make a difference with the initial start-up temperature and it still hasn't moved. From what I've read though is that if its not working properly or if it's unplugged it will throw a check engine light?


----------



## Snipesy (Dec 7, 2015)

CruzeMN277 said:


> Last night I even heated the garage to 62°F to see if that would make a difference with the initial start-up temperature and it still hasn't moved. From what I've read though is that if its not working properly or if it's unplugged it will throw a check engine light?


Someone else will have to chime in on that one.


----------



## CruzeMN277 (Dec 29, 2020)

CruzeMN277 said:


> Last night I even heated the garage to 62°F to see if that would make a difference with the initial start-up temperature and it still hasn't moved. From what I've read though is that if its not working properly or if it's unplugged it will throw a check engine light?


Dealer said thats weird that it hasn't thrown a code and doesn't move, he's gonna check into it once GM's online service manuals are back up, they've been down the last day and a half he said.


----------



## Snipesy (Dec 7, 2015)

CruzeMN277 said:


> Dealer said thats weird that it hasn't thrown a code and doesn't move, he's gonna check into it once GM's online service manuals are back up, they've been down the last day and a half he said.


The CCM (aka fuel pump control module, chassis control module) controls it on the Cruze I believe. So there may be a code you just can’t see it with a standard scan tool.

I do know it can trigger a CEL. In that case you will get something like “Fuel Pump Reauested CEL on) or something along those lines. Because it needs to signal the ECM.

So there could be a code in the CCM, but maybe not. Things can fail without a DTC.


----------



## CruzeMN277 (Dec 29, 2020)

Snipesy said:


> The CCM (aka fuel pump control module, chassis control module) controls it on the Cruze I believe. So there may be a code you just can’t see it with a standard scan tool.
> 
> I do know it can trigger a CEL. In that case you will get something like “Fuel Pump Reauested CEL on) or something along those lines. Because it needs to signal the ECM.
> 
> So there could be a code in the CCM, but maybe not. Things can fail without a DTC.


My dad has a transmission shop so we scanned it with his Snap-On scanner and only thing that came up was a hidden code regarding the resume option for the cruise control, which still works and did not have a CEL for it. So nothing else came up related to the air shutters. 

Where is the actuator motor and the actuator connector/harness located?


----------



## Snipesy (Dec 7, 2015)

CruzeMN277 said:


> My dad has a transmission shop so we scanned it with his Snap-On scanner and only thing that came up was a hidden code regarding the resume option for the cruise control, which still works and did not have a CEL for it. So nothing else came up related to the air shutters.
> 
> Where is the actuator motor and the actuator connector/harness located?


There is always some weird code. Dont worry about that.

I do not know where it hooks up at. Driver side probably.


----------



## Weth0601 (Jan 12, 2021)

CruzeMN277 said:


> Last night I even heated the garage to 62°F to see if that would make a difference with the initial start-up temperature and it still hasn't moved. From what I've read though is that if its not working properly or if it's unplugged it will throw a check engine light?





CruzeMN277 said:


> Dealer said thats weird that it hasn't thrown a code and doesn't move, he's gonna check into it once GM's online service manuals are back up, they've been down the last day and a half he said.



I live in MN too. My eco 6mt' intercooler radiator ac condensor and charge pipe were smashed when i bought it. There was just a motor that moves plugged into where the grill shutter should be. I didnt replace it and i get p059 and p069 codes. I think its only supposed to close or open when your going certain speeds.


----------



## CruzeMN277 (Dec 29, 2020)

Weth0601 said:


> I live in MN too. My eco 6mt' intercooler radiator ac condensor and charge pipe were smashed when i bought it. There was just a motor that moves plugged into where the grill shutter should be. I didnt replace it and i get p059 and p069 codes. I think its only supposed to close or open when your going certain speeds.


Yeah I know speed is a factor, but they are stopped at a near 45° angle, half open half closed which isn't normal. They should be fully open or fully closed. I dont think they are ever moving.


----------

